# where to buy white contiboard



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

I need the largest white contiboard 2440x762x15mm (x3) for building my new RUB stack. But my nearest B&Q is out of stock and its not available for home delivery. I don't drive so cannot ask someone to travel to another store as I'd need to pay the petrol.

I've checked homebase and on the website they dont sell the size I need.

I'm in Brighton, East Sussex. Does anyone know where else I could get this or an online store I can get it delivered.

Thanks
Liz


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

Have you tried Wickes? I know they do deliveries and have a website but I don't think they have a cutting service (my local one doesn't), also try doing a search on google even including local kitchen unit manufacturers. You might need to get 900mm wide and cut it down yourself.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

You could use chipboard then coat it with fablon?


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

Brittanicus said:


> Have you tried Wickes? I know they do deliveries and have a website but I don't think they have a cutting service (my local one doesn't), also try doing a search on google even including local kitchen unit manufacturers. You might need to get 900mm wide and cut it down yourself.


I just looked on the wicks website and they don't do the size I need  Does anyone know if you can get B&Q to order things like this in?
I've tried googling for contiboard and furniture board but as yet had no luck.

Thanks
Liz


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Yellow pages - lumber yards


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I get it in sheets of 2800mm X 2050mm ( H X W ) but it's from a local company.

Try timber yards, timbers merchants or even kitchen/bedroom manufacturers who might be able to put you in touch with thier contacts.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lizmel said:


> I need the largest white contiboard 2440x762x15mm (x3) for building my new RUB stack. But my nearest B&Q is out of stock and its not available for home delivery. I don't drive so cannot ask someone to travel to another store as I'd need to pay the petrol.
> 
> I've checked homebase and on the website they dont sell the size I need.
> 
> ...


couldnt you get 2x 8'x15" (x3) and stick them together ???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

when did B&Q say they'd have it back in stock?


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

MKM they sell the white conti board and its not too bad on price about 25 quid includin vat this is for a 8ft x 4ft sheet bigger than you need but they also deliver.


----------

